# 32 Zoll, 4k HDR Monitor gesucht



## Helle85 (13. März 2017)

Moin,

ich suche für jetzt und auch später zur Xbox Scorpio einen 4k Monitor der auch HDR beherrschen muss.
 Dieses Nvdia und ATI Systemzeugs interessiert mich eigentlich nicht wirklich weil zum zocken wohl kaum noch ein PC kommt. 
Hab jetzt schon nur noch ne Xbox One und ein Mac Mini an meinem Monitor hängen. Am TV zock ich schon lang nicht mehr, zu alt und blind 
Also was gibt es momentan mit in 4K mit mindestesns 32 Zoll und HDR? Ich kenne nur den 32er LGUD99.  Kommt da noch mehr dieses Jahr?


----------



## Harka (13. März 2017)

LCD-Monitore mit Auflösung: 3840x2160 (4K UHD), Besonderheiten: HDR10 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das ist soweit der aktuelle Stand


----------



## Helle85 (13. März 2017)

Geil, muss ich ja nicht mal groß Vergleichen 
Naja, mal schauen wie oft sich der LG noch verschiebt.  Und dann erst mal in Natura anschauen. 
Hab nur gedacht es gibt schon mehr Modelle oder ob was bekannt ist was in nächster Zeit so kommt!


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2017)

Bei Monitoren sieht es mit HDR noch schlecht aus. Du du ja ein recht großes Gerät haben willst, solltest du vielleicht bei den TVs schauen.

Fernseher mit Panel: HDR, Diagonale bis 40", Auflösung: ab 3840x2160 (UHD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Helle85 (13. März 2017)

So doof es klingt, über 32 Zoll ist mir dann schon wieder zu groß 
Und sind PC Monitore doch nicht ein wenig "anders" als TV Geräte(Reaktionszeit usw...)?


----------



## MircoSfot (13. März 2017)

Fernseher haben immer Ghosting und input- Lags.


----------



## Baer85 (14. März 2017)

Wenn es ein TV mit HDR werden soll kommt man wohl nicht um die KS7090, KS7590, KS8090, Ks9090 oder KS9590 von Samsung rum. Die sollen die tauglichsten TVs zum zocken sein im Gaming-Modus. Und wenn man nicht gerade nen penibler CS:GO Spieler ist, sollen die recht gut sein, abgesehen von den allgemeinen Mängeln, die bei der Serie aufkommen sollen.^^
Monitore sind wie schon bemerkt eher Mangelware und werden es wohl noch ne Weile bleiben.


----------



## Noxxphox (14. März 2017)

Ich denke es wird deutliche verbesserungen im Angebit geben für das ganze, jedoch im laufe dieses und der nächsten Jahre. Aktuel ist HDR einfach noch nicht so präsent im Gaming Bereich. Ein großteil der Gamer zockt ja auch noch in FHD und betreiben kein Downsampling. Hab zwar auch nur nen FHD 144hz Monitor (war aber eines der ersten 144hz Geräte , Downsample aber wo ich kann wenns das System und die FPS ergibt. Der Durchschnittsgamer ist halt etwas träge in solchen Sachen.


----------



## Helle85 (14. März 2017)

Danke für die Infos.
Kann ja auch noch warten. Ein TV wird es aber auf keinen Fall und von Samsung erst recht nicht!
Beim TV mag ich Curved gar nicht aber zum zocken auf kurzer Distanz kann ich es mir schon ziemlich gut vorstellen.


----------



## Helle85 (22. November 2017)

Ich muss mich komplett selbst revidieren und Fragen ob diese SAMSUNG TV als Monitor Sin macht :

Samsung MU6179 101 cm (40 Zoll) Fernseher (Ultra HD, HDR, Triple Tuner, Smart TV): Amazon.de: Elektronik

Was machen TVs soooo viel schlechter


Ich meine für das Geld, 450€ für 4k HDR für PS4 Pro oder der One X. Ich bekomme das sonst nirgends als "richtiger" Monitor


----------



## PCGH_Manu (22. November 2017)

Helle85 schrieb:


> Was machen TVs soooo viel schlechter



- der meist zu hohe Input Lag fürs Gaming
- die Beschränkung auf 60 Hz und HDMI
- der deutlich höhere Preis anständiger Geräte
- die inkompatiblen Dimensionen für die meisten Schreibtische
- kein G-Sync/Freesync

Um nur einige Gründe zu nennen.


----------

